# Air Issue...possible delete?



## kaptainkrunk (Oct 18, 2007)

Help!
I have an 01 Allroad...bought almost new. I have not had many issues at all. She now has just over 80K for mileage.
No suspension mods at all. Mostly stock with the exception of APR software and exhaust . I hit a fairly aggressive rail road crossing the other day and the front end jumped way up. I think it actually got some air, and landed hard. The front passenger side looks like I blew out the shock! it is slammed low, no rubs but it looks close. The front drivers side is also lowered, just not as much. The dash (air suspension) light is on. And the yellow light is flashing on the height adjustment. The ride height cannot be adjusted. 
My question is: Can I tear out all the air equipment and just convert to coilovers??...I really don't want to put the $$$ into replacing this air stuff....Thanks


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

http://www.arnottindustries.com/
all your anwsers


----------



## kaptainkrunk (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (whitefish)*

Have you bought from them before? Are them knowledgeable? Can you refer a certain individual to speak with?


----------

